# school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads



## 92vwMK2 (Apr 18, 2005)

Have done some searching on this setup and havent came up with much, I have a rebuilt solid lifter crossflow head laying around with an aftermarket cam and some port/polish work and dont know much about this combination lets hear your opinions. Pics for clicks


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads (92vwMK2)*

As you probably already know, crossflow heads do NOT come from the factory with solid lifter, so that heads has been converted. From your pictures, it looks like that head uses stock VW shims for adjustment, there are 2 ways of accomplishing that, one is to replace the whole valve train and shim up the valve springs an expensive and involve procedure. The other way, much easier and cheaper is to use conversion lifters like the one pictured here. Take off the cam, remove one of the lifters and flip it over to see what you've got.

IMO, there are only 2, not unrelated, reasons for converting to solid lifter, 1-to avail yourself of a much wide selection of cams and 2-to increase the rev limit of the head. If the goal behind this conversion was the later, they went about it the wrong way because for a really high revving engine, you want the adjusting shims BELOW the lifter, plus, that style lifter is very heavy, heavy even then a hydraulic lifter again not conducive fast revving.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 4:48 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads (ABA Scirocco)*

Do the crossflow hydro cylinder heads have the number 4 cam tower? 
The counterflow hydro 8v heads do not have a number 4 cam tower.
Thanks, WWR.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads (WackyWabbitRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_Do the crossflow hydro cylinder heads have the number 4 cam tower? 

Yes, the cam tower arrangement you see in that picture is normal for a crossflow head


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:44 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_As you probably already know, crossflow heads do NOT come from the factory with solid lifter, so that heads has been converted. From your pictures, it looks like that head uses stock VW shims for adjustment, there are 2 ways of accomplishing that, one is to replace the whole valve train and shim up the valve springs an expensive and involve procedure. The other way, much easier and cheaper is to use conversion lifters like the one pictured here. Take off the cam, remove one of the lifters and flip it over to see what you've got.

IMO, there are only 2, not unrelated, reasons for converting to solid lifter, 1-to avail yourself of a much wide selection of cams and 2-to increase the rev limit of the head. If the goal behind this conversion was the later, they went about it the wrong way because for a really high revving engine, you want the adjusting shims BELOW the lifter, plus, that style lifter is very heavy, heavy even then a hydraulic lifter again not conducive fast revving.

_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 4:48 PM 1-19-2008_
who sells solid lifters for the aba head with the shims that go below the lifters. ?
what is a good valve spring for high rpms?
how high can a stock aba bottom end rev??


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads (Space9888)*

NORSK does


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads (Space9888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Space9888* »_who sells solid lifters for the aba head with the shims that go below the lifters. ?


The price on those lifters has come WAY down lately. Not sure who the manufacturer is but Eurospec sells these $80.00 for a set of 8. Catcam and Arrows both make similar ones.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: school me on Solid lifter Crossflow heads (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
The price on those lifters has come WAY down lately. Not sure who the manufacturer is but Eurospec sells these $80.00 for a set of 8. Catcam and Arrows both make similar ones.









thats great info.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

so with the extra cam tower will a solidlift cam work in a hydro aba head ?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, AFAIK, all solid lifter heads had all the cam bearing supports in them. At least the ones I've seen.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> so with the extra cam tower will a solidlift cam work in a hydro aba head ?


 ?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

you must match the cams to the lifter style, not the head style.. 

even hydro cams are machined at all 5 bearing surfaces.. 

the solid lifter cams have a smaller base circle tho, i think.. 

NO, you can not take and throw a solid lifter cam in your hydro head with hydro lifters. 

YES, you can throw a solid cam and solid lifters in that hydro head..


----------

